# My Girls



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Here are some pics of Audrey as a puppy


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Some more


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

And some more


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Here are Some of Avery


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

more


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

And them playing crazy


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Such cute puppies!!!! Thanks for sharing :biggrin:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

They are adorable.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww it's amazing that Audrey's feet were so teeny tiny! and Avery's face is so wrinkly, love it!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Love your girls. I especially love the first pic of Audrey- there's just something absolutely adorable about it


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures are so cute!
Love the one with Avery all curled up on the chair!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you everybody :becky:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I have one word...precious!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you thank you! I'll need to post some more soon.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is a funny one I love. The other dog is Zar Bones, a dog I rescued that is now my mom's. I love his huge butt muscles lol! He is so buff and we have never tried to make him that away. He just is. Hes boxer/shar-pei mix. And of course Avery's face is funny in this pic.


----------

